# All I can say is WOW!



## macfixer01 (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretty incredible, a 25 Ounce crystalline gold nugget for sale. It's a bit out of my price range though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110554197746

macfixer01


----------



## darshevo (Jul 26, 2010)

Seems like a lot of money for a rock  :lol:  

-Lance


----------



## Irons (Jul 26, 2010)

I wonder what the listing fee was.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 26, 2010)

> I wonder what the listing fee was.


He used image hosting for the pics,and the ebay listing fee was $ .60
Now if he sells it,thats a different story.


----------



## joem (Jul 26, 2010)

at today's full price $29638.70 ish. + $200 for acrylic base. Can I start the bid at .99 or do you think there is a reserve? 
ok ok don't analyse my post too much, I'm joking.
joe


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 28, 2010)

joem said:


> at today's full price $29638.70 ish. + $200 for acrylic base. Can I start the bid at .99 or do you think there is a reserve?
> ok ok don't analyse my post too much, I'm joking.
> joe




Well it's truly a one of a kind piece I'd say, and really something that ought to be in a museum for everyone to marvel at. I doubt he'd ever get the asking price but we all know that in a certain forms such as natural nuggets, recovered shipwreck bullion, or coins, gold can be worth several times the spot price.

macfixer01


----------

